# Proud moments with teens



## MercyL (Sep 17, 2013)

There were times when I almost bit my tongue clean off to avoid treating my sons as if they were empty vessels. I told them when I wanted them back home the very first time they got in their car to go meet friends and never had to tell them again. 

I never asked them details about their friends or what they were doing because I had given them one other message," do not call me if you end up in jail because I'm not talking to any cops to get you out!", and that worked like a charm. I only said it once.

I didn't freak when one of them, during their Sophomore, had a girl call who sounded rather "mature" call. I asked, just like asking about the weather, where he met her. He met her in computer class. I asked what grade she was in, he said that she was a Senior and he simply asked her for her phone number. I asked nothing else.

One day, the younger of the twins was talking to a friend on the phone while I was in the kitchen. I heard him say," How can you stand that? Can't you get away from her constantly nagging at you? My mother never does that to us - she's not crazy like that, she's good to me and my brother."

That statement made all of that tongue biting worthwhile.

We forget some of our proud moments with our teens, and often never know if they appreciate us.

When looking back at surviving your off springs' teenage years, what was your proudest moment? If you have more than one, include it, too!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh, those teen years.  Never want to go through that again.  My son was a great kid but still a teenager!  Can't remember any proud moments but was really pleased and relieved when it finally dawned on him that if he just called and let me know where he was and when he planned on coming home, everything was cool.  That was long before cell phones so he had to make an effort to find a phone.


----------



## hellomimi (May 31, 2020)

My son is 16 y/o and way mature for his age. So far, he handled two break ups without drama. Kudos as well to his ex GFs. He's starting a new relationship with a girl he met in computer class. I ask him often about her and his eyes twinkle when he talks about her. I want to think I raised him to be a gentle person who is respectful,  reliable and trustworthy. I know he will make mistakes along the way but I told him never to betray anyone's trust.


----------

